# Find your MK1 TT on Google images



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This isn't a competition, just a bit of fun for Friday.

Can you find your TT on Google Images? if so on which page does it first appear and which pic is it?

Mine is on page 3 twice  it was on 3 and 4 yesterday and I didn't go any further.

Charlie


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

What are you entering on the search bar mk1 tt?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

No, I think he popped Tarts Cars into the search browser. :lol:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Very first pic on page 1 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTDan (Nov 11, 2009)

Searching my number plate "M6D TT" a whole bunch of images at the top 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I searched on "red mk1 TT roadster"

So I guess to make it "fair" you should search on the colour then MK1 TT and either cope or roadster 

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

viewtopic.php?t=193410


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Searching with amulet mk1 tt coupe mines on page one 4th that's on my iPhone might be different on a pc


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

1st page, 1st pic!  Pics 3 & 4 also!

Stuart.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

my plate brings up this as the first result - an old pic....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Page 4 for mine.
Hoggy.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

My car will come up page 3 & 4 if you type in 'Big Wing Mirrors' :lol:

Page 3 for 'wrap TT'


----------



## M1YK P (Jan 23, 2008)

First Page, First pic for me


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

First Page, First Image  
searched "BLACK MK1 AUDI TT"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> First Page, First Image
> searched "BLACK MK1 AUDI TT"


I saw yours when I was searching for red roadster  go figure 

Charlie



Dash said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=193410


Yeah I saw this when it was posted buddy, but this is different 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

First page 3rd image searching black TT roadster images


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> First Page, First Image
> searched "BLACK MK1 AUDI TT"


yeah I saw yours when I searched on E3 YOB :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Typed in "Black Mk1 TT Coupe" and have reached page 11.

Didn't find mine, but did find Charlie's red TTR with bonnet bra! I surrender! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

burns said:


> Typed in "Black Mk1 TT Coupe" and have reached page 11.
> 
> Didn't find mine, but did find Charlie's red TTR with bonnet bra! I surrender! :lol:


LOL  really you couldn't find it? maybe you just aren't enough of a pic whore, come to think of it I don't remember seeing any pics of yours on here? have you tried searching via your reg number?

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I typed in black mk1 tt coupe and i couldnt find it, but on page 1 Wak's came up :? :? :? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Haven't found any of mine but did come across this...










I'm not a fan of the colour of the baseball interior normally, but apart from the steering wheel this really works well with the body colour... 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Couldn't find mine under Black Mk1 TT Coupe or with out "coupe", but found it on page 5 second image when I searched for "NaughTTy".... it did have some other pretty dubious results surrounding it though  :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My registration turned up this:









and this:










"dash mk1 tt" brings up my avatar on the top row...


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Dash said:


> My registration turned up this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice TT


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

What does your number plate spell out Boa-Ting ???? :lol:


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

couldn't find mine at all :x


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

'landwomble tt' finds loads of mine on google images!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Typing in 'rustyintegrale TT' comes up with my avatar and a whole load of images of my car.

And some comical 'retro' posts... :lol:

I was a terror!


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

Second page, when I search 'Dubai mk1 TT'


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Haven't found any of mine but did come across this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks damn nice to me


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BreinholTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't found any of mine but did come across this...
> ...


It's beautiful isn't it? 8)


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> BreinholTT said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


yeah, think I might change mine into a brownish kind of leather, or maybe brown/black combination, getting tired of the red!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

mine didn't even come up searching silver tt coupe..

but then I put Audi tt with BBS RS and it was number 1 on page 1 :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

first page 1st and 2nd pictures :mrgreen: typed "java green mk1 TT"


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Charlie said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Typed in "Black Mk1 TT Coupe" and have reached page 11.
> ...


Yeah, still can't find it, but all my pics are on FB anyway.

But in case you were curious:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Page 1 2nd pic  

DAZ


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the first ten images if I type in

SOLD - Silver Mk1 225 Quattro black leather interior £4500

is that cheating?


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Page 6 (on my phone) when I search for Mauritius Blue Audi TT...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Discovered that if I type my name in Google, the first pic that appears is my FB profile pic, and the second and third are pics of my TT at Santa Pod (albeit the third is when my dad was driving and it's a rear end shot, oo-er!). 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL, first one that comes up of mine is this photoshop :lol:


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

hurray finally found mine just 10 different searchs and there she is 1st pic 1st page


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

manphibian said:


> LOL, first one that comes up of mine is this photoshop :lol:


hhmmmm not the worst i have seen lol like the side vents :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The caravan looks like it's attached to the offside exhaust pipe, lots of Scoob and MR2 influence but I'd like the matt black on a black car...

It's close to what I have in mind but plainly a product designer's vision of cool. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my god!

I searched for Atlas Gray Metallic MK1 Audi TT 3.2 V6 and found a picture from the forum... from a previous owner!!!! :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=77841&start=75

I messaged Bryn to see if his number plate matches mine


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have at least 5 pic's of my car on there under Audi TT light masks 8) 2 on page 1, 1 on page 4 and 2 on page 7 :roll: 
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&bi ... =&aql=&oq=


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Marty said:


> Oh my god!
> 
> I searched for Atlas Gray Metallic MK1 Audi TT 3.2 V6 and found a picture from the forum... from a previous owner!!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Confirmed!

What a small world


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just typing my number plate brings quite a few pics up..  
Steve


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Green Mk1 Audi TT coupe - got bored after page 6

My reg - 1st pic, 1st page - of the car with the reg photoshopped out. Weird.

No hits with the new wheels on either.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Purple Audi TT = My avater pic comes up on page 4 :? not my car :lol:

Merlin Purple Audi TT = Page 3 at TTOC show in sheffield  page 4 car when i had a photo shoot with her

Reg brings my car up :mrgreen:


----------

